# Soldering connectors on speaker wire?



## nic1993 (May 2, 2010)

My school is cheap. very cheap. for every purchase we make we have to go through this whole long crazy ordeal to get the adequate funds for it.

So, I was wondering, is it possible to just solder connectors on to speaker wire? (i understand some things need to be shielded and such, but im not sure which ones)

so here's a list of what i would like to solder on to speaker wire

- Mono Quarter inch (TRS) jack
-XLR (3 pin and 4 pin, I would just get extra speaker wire for the third and fourth connecter)

so is any of this even possible?


----------



## Footer (May 2, 2010)

On a speaker cable, yes, you can solder the connections. Speaker cable is not shielded and should not be shielded. However, that cable is made to run from a power amplifier to a speaker.

You spoke a bit of XLR cable. Those cables must be shielded. 

What gear are you wanting to connect with these cables?


----------



## derekleffew (May 2, 2010)

nic1993 said:


> ... so here's a list of what i would like to solder on to speaker wire
> 
> - Mono Quarter inch (TRS) jack
> - XLR (3 pin and 4 pin, I would just get extra speaker wire for the third and fourth connector)


1/4", yes in low power applications, but the TS variety.
XLR should not be used for loudspeaker connections.

The industry-standard Speakon Connector, starting at $7 each, is not all that much more expensive, and screw terminals or solder may be used.


----------



## museav (May 2, 2010)

I agree with Derek and Kyle and am confused about just what you want to do. XLR and 1/4" TRS connectors would typically be associated with balanced mic or line level audio and not speakers. Conversely, speaker cable would typically be associated with speakers and not with balanced mic or line level audio. Perhaps it would help if you clarified exactly what you are trying to do.

On a general basis, I understand your situation and that you are trying to get by with what you have but the opposing perspective is whether you can afford the potential results. For example, can you afford miswiring something and having a piece of equipment fail as a result? If not, then maybe this is not a good place to cut corners.


----------



## nic1993 (May 2, 2010)

Well, generally what i am planning for the XLR to be used as data lines (DMX, intercom, and scoller cable)

and the 1/4" connectors are for 800 watt speakers.
would it be okay if i soldered 10 gauge speaker wire? since our speakers only have 1/4" inputs


----------



## gafftapegreenia (May 2, 2010)

I think he is talking about the zip cord style of "speaker wire" often sold at places such as Radio Shack. 




nic1993, is this what you are referring to?


----------



## nic1993 (May 2, 2010)

yes, that is what i am referring to, if there is any other form of cheap wire i can get at a low gauge i would love to know


----------



## museav (May 3, 2010)

For speakers you would use a 1/4" TS as Derek noted, not a balanced or stereo TRS connector.

I personally would not want to try soldering 10AWG conductors to 3 or 4 pin XLR connectors, they are too large.


----------



## shiben (May 4, 2010)

nic1993 said:


> Well, generally what i am planning for the XLR to be used as data lines (DMX, intercom, and scoller cable)



Those need to be data-quality wires, which i believe are shielded. I doubt you will get good results using it as DMX cable. Try CAT5 for installed stuff, there have been some threads in the lighting section on that.


----------



## DuckJordan (May 4, 2010)

nic1993 said:


> Well, generally what i am planning for the XLR to be used as data lines (DMX, intercom, and scoller cable)


 XLR for DMX is strictly needing to be shielded, you can seriously damage your dimmers by getting stray frequencies running through those lines. as far as intercom probably not, and scroller cable, same as DMX. 

Is there a reason why spending $40 on DMX cable for 100' run too expensive for a "Mission Critical" equipment peice? as far as mono 1/4" you wouldn't want TRS you would just want TS, TRS means either a Balanced line or a Stereo Line.


----------



## Footer (May 4, 2010)

DuckJordan said:


> XLR for DMX is strictly needing to be shielded, you can seriously damage your dimmers by getting stray frequencies running through those lines. as far as intercom probably not, and scroller cable, same as DMX.



Not at all true. DMX cable does not have to be shielded, it simply has to have twists in the cable to provide good data. Shielding is not required, you are not going to damage anything by putting DMX down unshielded data cable such at Cat5, Cat5e, or Cat6. 



From the ESTA report on using UTP Cat 5 cable to carry DMX:

> Conclusion
> 
> Data obtained from all three of these test sessions confirms that, in most respects, UTP and STP Category 5 cable can be expected to perform at least as well as EIA-485 rated data cable for DMX512 applications.


----------



## jhochb (May 4, 2010)

Good Morning

You can run DMX on Barbed wire, It may not be reliable, but you can do it



DMX IS a 3 wire protocol. It needs the shield as a 0 reference. check Doug Fleeners ( DR. DMX ) & ETC notes on DMX
You can use Cat5 if its in conduit ( acting as a shield ) the brown/ white-brown pair goes to pin 1
USITT & ESTA do not consider 3pin XLR a DMX connector, only 5pin.
DMX is a very high frequency data stream & needs proper wire, mic cable should not be used
4pin XLR for comm system are typical for the headsets ( mic & speakers )
4pin for color changers use pins 1 & 4 for power, 2 & 3 for data & use a shield
1/4" TS for speakers are common as stated before & soldering is fine, but you must use the proper wire type for data.


----------



## 00AVD (May 4, 2010)

Yes, DMX *does need* a 0V reference.

Yes, the 0V line *can be* the shield.

No, the 0V line *doesn't have to be* the shield.

The twisted pair (A/B wires) is where the noise rejection comes into play.

Excessive noise in the DMX line can certainly upset equipment (bad data) but not do any physical / electrical harm.


----------



## DuckJordan (May 4, 2010)

00AVD said:


> Yes, DMX *does need* a 0V reference.
> 
> Yes, the 0V line *can be* the shield.
> 
> ...



but couldn't bad data turn into electrical harm if the address of the fixture you are trying to turn on changes to the "Bad" Circuit in the dimmers?

This is assuming you have a "Bad" circuit such as a student thought it would be cool to put 6 twofers on a connection and put load on all of those twofers.


----------



## 00AVD (May 5, 2010)

What sort of sick logic is that? If some dumb ass overloads a circuit, why would you rely on never turning that channel on as a solution? Sheesh!


----------



## Chris15 (May 5, 2010)

This is an occasion when natural selection ought be left to play it's role...


----------



## DuckJordan (May 5, 2010)

i work in a high school, in high schools these things tend to happen, and i'm not saying you know what circuit it was because most often times when you are turning on lights you don't first go up and check the catwalk for such things.


----------



## Tex (May 6, 2010)

DuckJordan said:


> i work in a high school, in high schools these things tend to happen


... not if your teacher is paying attention.


----------



## DuckJordan (May 6, 2010)

Tex said:


> ... not if your teacher is paying attention.


Hmm... sounds like you know what I'm talking about then.


----------



## museav (May 10, 2010)

nic1993 said:


> Well, generally what i am planning for the XLR to be used as data lines (DMX, intercom, and scoller cable)


Chances are very high that the intercom system is an audio signal rather than data, in many cases both analog audio and DC power.


DuckJordan said:


> XLR for DMX is strictly needing to be shielded, you can seriously damage your dimmers by getting stray frequencies running through those lines. as far as intercom probably not, and scroller cable, same as DMX.


Intercom is typically run on shielded, twisted pair cable, basically mic or line level audio cable. With unbalanced, analog audio used in many intercom systems, interference from other sources definitely can be an issue.

This keeps coming up recently but the signal being transmitted, the cable used and the connector terminating it are three separate factors. There is no 'XLR' cable or signal or is an XLR shielded or unshielded, it is simply a connector type. So in this case "DMX, intercom and scroller cable" define the signals involved while "shielded" refers only to the physical cable construction and "XLR" is simply a general physical connector form. All three factors should be compatible for each application (e.g. the cable needs to be appropriate for the signal being transmitted and the connector used must be compatible with the cable and signal) but they are addressing different aspects.


----------



## Tex (May 12, 2010)

DuckJordan said:


> but couldn't bad data turn into electrical harm if the address of the fixture you are trying to turn on changes to the "Bad" Circuit in the dimmers?
> 
> This is assuming you have a "Bad" circuit such as a student thought it would be cool to put 6 twofers on a connection and put load on all of those twofers.


If you have an intel properly powered by a constant circuit that has the same address as an overloaded dimmer, the console will simply send the same packet to both. Your intel may respond and your dimmer will trip a breaker. It's just a packet of information sent via low voltage, much like this post.
Now, if you're silly enough to plug an addressable fixture into an overloaded dimmer, all bets are off.


----------

